# My Latest News



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I needed to start a new thread just so no one misses out on my latest news. Jan and I had a bit of fun this morning in the "Before and After" thread. It begins at post #97.

After you've had a chance to see what it's all about, please come back here w/any comments/suggestions you may have. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Comment.. You Stinkers..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations---She is adorable!!!! 
Sally


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That face - she looks just like a teddy bear!

Sweet little girl - oh my what about names?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW Now you can keep Jan's chosen name.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, sweet! It is always fun to read your news Leslie.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

She looks like a Bella to me, because she is so beautiful! Congratulations!!!! I don't remember - is the pup you're getting from Shadow's breeder a boy or a girl?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie,
Congratulations on Sweet Little Vikee! Her shiny black coat is so pretty. I am sure you can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You gals are just having way too much fun with us.... Congrats Leslie--- I think you will be very happy with little miss Vykee. Can I have Mykee?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thrilled for you, Leslie. She is a BEAUTY!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

We are so excited and happy for you. How about the names "Chip & Dale", I think I mentioned them before but they go even better now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> WOW Now you can keep Jan's chosen name.


Sally~ I wish I could but, I have a great-niece named Victoria (Vicki) This is why I try to stay away from "people" names. I'm never sure if the person w/the same name as the dog would be flattered or offended. In ViKee's case, I know my niece would be offended if my dog had the same name as her daughter... 

I will keep "Keeper of the Secret" as her registered name, though.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> We are so excited and happy for you. How about the names "Chip & Dale", I think I mentioned them before but they go even better now.


Janet~ This reminded me that when our daughter was little (she's 32 now) she used to call them Chip & "Dip" instead of Chip & Dale ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How about Keeper of the Secret - Victoria.
Sorry waiting for an order to arrive so it was on my mind. lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Chip and Salsa???


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Leslie,

She's beautiful! Her face is so sweet. Congrats! :clap2: 

Jan - Her coat looks glossy in the photo. Does that mean she stands a good chance of staying black? 

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is too funny Leslie, my guys called them Chip & Dip Too - I am on my over to see the news that I assume is that you are now getting Vickee instead of Mickee


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Leslie ~ this is great news. A boy & a girl. Fun Fun. Now that I have 2 little boys, I want a girl. Girls are so sweet. You'll hav the best of both worlds!

I can't wait to see pictures of everyone together! Mid-October???


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks so darling! I love those sweet eyes of hers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

There's always Ginger and Fred (Rogers and Astaire)... although I guess it would work out best if ViKee was red. 

If you're a Jane Austen fan, I think Lizzie and Darcy would be really cute.

As far as non people names:

Lock and Key (this would keep a part of ViKee's name at least)
Barley and Hops (if you're beer drinkers I actually think that would be really cute)

Salt and Pepper would be good if one of them was white...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Barley and Hops


Lina, those would be very cute names! 
Hmmm, I might even be able to convince my husband we needed two Hav boys to join our two Hav girls if he could name them Barley and Hops. Of course then I'd have to change the girls' names to Chardonnay and Champagne.

Susan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, I love thinking up names. If no human names, how about:

Pluto & Venus
or
Rocket & Star


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

If you are going with spirit names: I would vote for Kendal and Jackson. Althoug I believe it has been done before, you can go with Lucy and Ricky. How about Romeo and Juliet, Sonny and Cher, Popye and Olive, or Donnie and Marie. Or you can be like me and name them both individually.

This is so much fun. Thanks for letting us share in your joy!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, this is big news! A boy *and* a girl! Leslie, you are going to be in heaven. I can't wait to see what names you select. Post pics as soon as you get your babies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaayyy! You started your own thread, Leslie, so it's official now!! lol

I definitely want a girl too, should we ever get a third......... sigh........

"Keeper of the Secret" , eh ? Hmmmmmm....... Check this out: http://www.theosophy-nw.org/theosnw/world/austasia/au-smit.htm

Kahuna, keeper of the secret. Nice name!

How about the Muses? Names are:

Melete, or Practice
Mneme, or Memory
Aeode, or Song
Calliope, Beautiful voice
Clio, Proclaimer
Erato, Passionate or Lovely
Euterpe, Rejoicing Well or Pleasure Giver
Polyhymnia, Many Songs
Melpomene, Songstress
Terpsichore, Rejoicing in the Dance or Whirling
Thalia, Festive or Flourishing
Urania, Mountain Queen

Here, the women in Greek myths: http://www.paleothea.com/Basic.html

I love Calypso!

And then, you have names of goddesses: http://www.paleothea.com/Goddesses.html

Oh my............ loads to consider. Maybe something will inspire you, Leslie! Good luck!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Bartles and James.....remember those wine coolers? Thank you for your support. Hmmm.....good times. LOL.

Jack and Diane [John Mellancamp....still Cougar to me]

Sally and Harry [one of the cutest movies ever. LOL]

Thelma and Louis....LOL.

Desi & Lucy [the real life cuban couple]

Luke & Laura [soap opera fans]

that's it for now...

she's stunning.

My choice for girls' name is 'Gidget'. I just loved sally fields in that series. and i [as an ackward teen] often used 'toodles' when leaving a room. i know...i was just too cool.
So excited for you....


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Adorable !! Lucky you .. As Donna would say you are going to have too too much fun !!
i would love a little girl as well but I am not sure if Jennifer ( the petsitter can take on three ). my husband looks shell shocked every time i bring it up . Also our place in the desert just reinforced an old rule only 2 dogs as i guess people were abusing it . One fellow had 5 dogs .. do not get me wrong I think it is fine but a lot of people there are a little too fussy for my taste .. 
We moved there because i was told they were doggy friendly and now all this nonsense has started recently ..
I think 2 Havanese make one regular dog .. Don't you ??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Leslie,
> 
> She's beautiful! Her face is so sweet. Congrats! :clap2:
> 
> ...


I don't know what she's going to do Wanda. Since MyKee had tan and then went silver, ViKee might also get some silver in her. That's part of what makes our havs so much fun, we never know what they're going to do.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> How about Keeper of the Secret - Victoria.
> Sorry waiting for an order to arrive so it was on my mind. lol


Now how did I miss this. What did you order Leeann? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok - some more names Leslie (sorry-- I told you l loved the name game) 

sky and walker 
zoey and cloe (not too many people named that)
ziggy and stardust
Lady and Tramp (awww how sweet you could feed them pasta)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

When I saw the piccie, the name Kira somehow came to mind straight away.....Would also still have some of her original name in it...


PS Congratulations of course!!! *grins*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Congrats Leslie! :clap2:
Hope you find a great pair of names that works for you and your pups!:hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! What exciting news! Congrats!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie, A boy and girl, how perfect is that going to be. What fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, since I am the biggest David Bowie fan walking, I vote for Ziggy and Stardust or Ziggy and Star. 

How about Aurora - Kodi's sister had the name and she was all black named for the Aurora Borealis


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think little vikee looks like a star or stardust-- and the little guy from shadow's breeder sure looks like a ziggy to me. But in the car tonight coming home from the movie a perfect name for little Vikee came to me-- "Echo" I don't know why but I just thought Echo is a great name for Leslee's new little girl.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*And the winner is....*

Well, it looks like we have a name for at least one of the new babies. Jan's little "Keeper of the Secret", currently known as ViKee, will be named Tori; as in Vic*tori*a. Tori means "elegant", which she certainly is w/that beautiful black coat of hers.

Jury is still out on a boy name. Some of the top contenders are: Sprocket (remember Fraggle Rock?), Barkley (Sesame Street), Snickers, Hombre, Patches, and Snuffy. Although, there are a few others which haven't been completely discarded. We may need to meet him in person before we can decide on his name.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Well, it looks like we have a name for at least one of the new babies. Jan's little "Keeper of the Secret", currently known as ViKee, will be named Tori; as in Vic*tori*a. Tori means "elegant", which she certainly is w/that beautiful black coat of hers..


I love it! :whoo: :clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tori is a beautiful name! Great choice.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora and I are so excited for Tori to come here!!! Leslie, I do like Barkley as well! I think waiting and seeing his personality is a good idea though!

Amanda (who can't wait to see puppies!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leslie, 

When are thr 2 new family additions coming home?! how old r they now?

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie - what a great name!! I have a Tori in my "family" - my son's girlfriend of 1 1/2 years is Victoria, and we call her Tori. I love this girl to death!! And pray that one day she will be my daughter - in law!! They are way too young so I am not too hopeful, but she is a great girl and if your girls personality is anything like hers, you will be in love in 10 minutes!
And.. It is so funny that you mentioned fraggle rock. That was my ABSOLUTE favorite show for my kids when they were young. I also bought VHS of the series for them to watch - Sprocket gets my vote!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the name tori for that little girl. Great name. I like barcley from your list of names for the boy. very didtinguished but still cute. yes when do they come home Leslee?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't wait for you to get more pictures of these little ones!

I love the name Tori - Congrats!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm pleased Tori is being so well received. I really wanted to stay as close to her original name as we could w/out upsetting my neice. When I told her what I wanted to name her, she was ok w/it. She says it doesn't sound or even seem to her that it comes from the same name as her Vicki. Guess I did well! :clap2:

Laurie~ My d-i-l is the one who wants Sprocket for a boy name. Fraggle Rock was her favorite growing up. There is still _so much_ discussion going on about a name for him, it is possible he won't even wind up w/any I posted. Seems like everyone in the family (even my 82 yr. old mother ound: ) has a _different_ favorite name for him. I hope once we meet him it will be more than obvious what name will fit him best. Geez, I'd hate to have to call him "Puppy" for too long. :laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just for fun, I'll share some of the twin names I was "toying" with:

Snicker & Doodle (snickerdoodles are my FAVORITE!)
Nickle & Dime
Baskin & Robbins
Black & Decker
Nuts & Bolts (one of hubby's favorite. Not sure I could call a dog "Nuts", though ound
Rod & Reel (hubby's other favorite)
Silk & Satin
Shout & Echo
Snooper & Blabber (remember the old Hanna-Barbera cartoon?)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a niece named Tori!She is a nurse!She was named after my husband-Troy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I'm pleased Tori is being so well received. I really wanted to stay as close to her original name as we could w/out upsetting my neice. When I told her what I wanted to name her, she was ok w/it. She says it doesn't sound or even seem to her that it comes from the same name as her Vicki. Guess I did well! :clap2:
> 
> Laurie~ My d-i-l is the one who wants Sprocket for a boy name. Fraggle Rock was her favorite growing up. There is still _so much_ discussion going on about a name for him, it is possible he won't even wind up w/any I posted. Seems like everyone in the family (even my 82 yr. old mother ound: ) has a _different_ favorite name for him. I hope once we meet him it will be more than obvious what name will fit him best. Geez, I'd hate to have to call him "Puppy" for too long. :laugh:


Leslie--this is what happened at our house too!We finally put everyone favorite name in a drawing and pulled out 2 out of 3....whichever name was repeated.It was crazy---but that is how we ended up with Quincy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie I love the name Tori. My neighbors have 2 toy poodles that are brother & sister and named them Peanut & Popcorn. Of course my DH’s brother came over one day while they were at my house and yells out hey it’s tampon & q-tip :doh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ I assume they're white? ound: Leave it to a guy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love snickerdoodles too!
I love the names Snicker and Doodle but I think I would get hungry when I called them-Sally (AKA the Cookie Monster)
ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the name Tori. Good choice, Leslie. 
Sprocket would be a very cute name for a boy. I know you'll find just the right name for him even if you do have to call him puppy for awhile. 

Susan


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is getting exciting! It's getting close to the days that they will come home! Do you have exact dates yet? I'm so nosey!

What about Tori & Trucker?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Refresh my memory.....are both babies black? I love the names Ebony and Ivory....but I guess you would need a light haired one to do that!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- knows when Tori should be a southern california girl! If it is late, I might just have to take the next day off work <bg!> I can't wait!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Laurie~ My d-i-l is the one who wants Sprocket for a boy name. Fraggle Rock was her favorite growing up. There is still _so much_ discussion going on about a name for him, it is possible he won't even wind up w/any I posted. Seems like everyone in the family (even my 82 yr. old mother ound: ) has a _different_ favorite name for him. I hope once we meet him it will be more than obvious what name will fit him best. Geez, I'd hate to have to call him "Puppy" for too long. :laugh:


Leslee, Keep the list of names handy. We were certain Jasper was going to be called "Rudy." But when he got home he just wasn't a Rudy. So back to the list we went and Jasper just fit--- it wasn't even anyone's favorite at the time--- but when we saw him it just jumped out and atatched itself to him.

and you can call him "buddy" instead of puppy until you find a name that fits- because no matter what you name him I bet you will call him buddy a lot of the time anyway. Am I right those of you with male dogs? Don't you find yourself saying "come on buddy"?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes I use Buddy, but most of the time I call him Bubala. Shelby is Kiki, because she is just kiki.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww bubala!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tori is perfect Leslie. I love it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Sometimes I use Buddy, but most of the time I call him Bubala. Shelby is Kiki, because she is just kiki.


My DH calls me Bubala, his little loved one..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie,
I was thinking about your name for your girl,Tori and thought a boy's name with a "T"--?It made me think of Tobey......Remember there was a children's video called The Great Mouse Detective?My oldest boy Benjamin just loved that show when he was little.In there is thee CUTEST basset hound as a detective and his name was Tobey!Tori and Tobey!Just an idea........:becky:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Julie. Tobey is a very cute name. And, yes, I do like the idea of a "T" name. Then they could be known as T 'n' T ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that's funnyound:
and hopefully not true!ound:
That's taking ornary way too far!ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
how about Timon? (Teemonn) Remember that Cartoon?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

How about Tori and Tango
or

Tanner
Tarzan
Tazer
Turbo

I also like

Scoobie
Scooter
Scruffy
Seymour
Sheik
Sidney
Sigmund

Of course you could always go with Bingo - AND BINGO WAS HIS NAME O

Have fun naming your new baby!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Leslie, 
What about a name related to Richard's love of racing cars-is there a cool driver or type of car? That way you can already prepare him for no. 3?

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, that's really cute. I love those names. You could try it for a while and see if it fits.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leslie,

I love the name Tori! How exciting! Doesn't she come home soon? I bet you are counting the days!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Barring any unforseen circumstances, she'll be "home" this Sunday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, any new pics or updates on your little boy?? If Tori comes home this weekend, how long do you have her alone before her brother comes?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I want specifics!! When do you leave! Where are you flying to etc? What airline...I did it once to Jan so wonder what you guys are planning - my only regret was not spending more time with Jan and her hubby - :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I just got an email from Shadow's breeder asking when I want him. She's in the process of making traveling plans for the pups and needs to know. She's pretty much leaving it up to me. Her possible suggestions were: the 9th, 10th or 13th. She also said she would send him whenever is best for me. She is such a dear!

The thing I'm thinking, though, is I don't want to wait too long. He will be 10 wks old on Sat. (the 6th). I hate to have him stay w/her much longer since she doesn't have any small children for him to be around, and my house is filled w/them. I would hate to have him be afraid of them because I waited too long to get him... However, I think having time between their arrivals is good, too.

Any thoughts/suggestions from anyone about this?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Leslie....its getting *so* close! Your house will soon be filled with puppy love!







I think the name "Tori" is adorable! I don't know what's best for the spacing between your two pups, but if it were me, I'd let Tori get settled in for several days before bringing your second baby home. Plus, it would give *you* some time to adjust. I got Maddie at 8 months old, and she loves children. Just make sure the children are taught not to overwhelm or pick up the puppy. Post pics as soon as Tori is home!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leslie, can't wait to see Tori, love the name. Trevor popped into my mind as soon as I heard the name Tori. 

Tori and Trevor, just a thought.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am thinking that there can be so many answers to that question. My thought is that I would get them as close as possible to each other - if just for the pups sake. They are leaving their Moms & litters, but to come to a new family might make the transition easier. The only think that I also have heard is that you need to give each one of them one on one time, so you any hubby will have to switch off so they each bond with both of you alone.
It is nice that she is giving you so many options!!
Laurie

PS - I like Tori & Tucker


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, you are picking up pup #1 on Sun, 10/7. If you pick up pup #2 on the 13th, that's a week you will have to settle in with #1. Does that work?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslee, sunday is just 5 days away!!!!!! back to names- here is a site with t names-- http://www.babynamesworld.com/boys-names-4-t.html#continue

here are some I like

tori and ty

tyler, teo, theo, thyme, tri,(since he is tri colored) taylor, teagan, tate, travis,thadeous (thad), tiego, truman

I like trevor and tucker too and from suuske from the other thread I really like tuen (and you could sing tunes to him)

we get to see pictures of you and tori on sunday right?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Missy, you are good at this!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

leslie, if your DH is into NASCAR may i suggest my guy *tony stewart*, he is a winner.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie - Is this the weekend???? I am so excited for you and DH have a great time meeting your first new baby!!!
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, Sunday is the day! We'll be returning home w/Tori in the late afternoon. Then on either Tues. or Wed. (not exactly sure which day the breeder has settled on. Either is fine /us) our little "no-name" boy should arrive! I'm excited but, also a bit nervous... How am I going to deal with TWO puppies? YIKES!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You will be fine!! I bet you cannot wait. ARe ou letting hubby name Mr No Name, or are you just waiting to meet him first? My beautiful Tori was so pleased that you are naming your beautiful girl Tori as well!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! I think you will do fine with two puppies. It'll be just like having twins human children  You'll just have to buy two of everything and they'll be the best of friends!  And never, ever.....be lonely!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie,
I'm so excited for you. You'll do just fine and you can vent to all of us on those days when the little ones have both pottied all over the house!!  You can also share with us all the cuddles, loves, puppy kisses and training triumphs!!

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> You will be fine!! I bet you cannot wait. ARe ou letting hubby name Mr No Name, or are you just waiting to meet him first? My beautiful Tori was so pleased that you are naming your beautiful girl Tori as well!!


Laurie~ There is still so much discussion, and so many opinions, regarding the little guy's name I'm ready to seriously entertain calling him "No-name" ound: The only agreement so far, is my 6 yr. old grandson and my DIL. They agree on the name Sprocket.

Hubby is virtually no help. He just keeps telling me which names he doesn't like, nothing about any he does like. Grrrrr..... I think our best bet is to wait until we meet him. I'm hoping there will be something positive about him that will jump out at us. We'll see....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow only a couple more days Leslie how exciting. I bet you cant wait to get Tori and meet Jan. If Jan's back is still hurting I bet she wouldnt notice if you kidnapped little Peter for me. Just give me a call when you get home & I'll come get him.

Give Jan a big hug from us too while you are there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, you will do just fine with two- this is so exciting. So Sunday is the day!!! I can't wait. I am grinning from ear to ear!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leslie--
This is the big weekend!How exciting for you!Make sure you take your camera.We would just love to see you and Jan and Tori!Give Jan a big hug from all of us--but don't squeeze her too hard(her poor back):becky:
We'll be waiting........have a safe trip!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, this is so exciting! You will be incredibly busy over the next couple of weeks, but in a good way! I'm sure you will have a lot of fun and don't forget to share as much of that through pictures with us as you can! Have a good trip and don't forget to post a hoto: as soon as you get back!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie,
Well, maybe we can satisfy everyone's puppy fixes, for a while. With you getting 2 puppies, me getting a puppy and Susan getting a puppy it should be a busy week for puppy pictures. We might cause some serious MHS:biggrin1: 

I really think you will be glad you got two puppies at the same time. They will keep each other company. I talked to a lady that got 2 at the same time and it was never a problem leaving them alone because they had each other and she was really glad she did it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Leslie, it will be so much fun. I was at an obedience class last night which was otherwise a disaster, but there was a couple there w/two mini-poodle puppies, and they were adorable and we all had so much fun with them. Their interaction will fascinate you, and they will be best buds and never bored. Cannot wait for your updates!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Leslie,
> Well, maybe we can satisfy everyone's puppy fixes, for a while. With you getting 2 puppies, me getting a puppy and Susan getting a puppy it should be a busy week for puppy pictures. We might cause some serious MHS:biggrin1:
> 
> *I really think you will be glad you got two puppies at the same time. They will keep each other company. I talked to a lady that got 2 at the same time and it was never a problem leaving them alone because they had each other and she was really glad she did it.*


Lynn~ That's exactly what I'm hoping for. Shadow was pretty good when I had to leave her but, she went totally "nuts" when I returned. I figure the puppies maybe won't be as excited when I return but, I won't have to worry about separation anxiety, either.

I certainly hope we cause some MHS!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, not to worry. Our two girls are very excited to see us when we return after being gone even for the smallest amount of time. It is nice to know that they do have each other while we're at work though. They do play while we're gone. Often, when one of us gets home we open the door and catch them in the middle of play and one of the girls with a toy in her mouth.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, I can say that you may not need to worry about them not greeting you. Although mine are good together, keep each other company while we are gone, they try to jump over each other to be the first to greet us!! 
I love Sprocket too!!!! I think that if you name him that, I need to be godmother since both names have such a special meaning to me!! Can I be their east coast Godmommy???


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You will not believe the reaction that 2 havanese can give when you come home. They will make it seem like you have been gone forever even though it was only a 1/2 hour trip to the store. Leaving them is a little easier when you know that they have each other to keep company. I am so excited for you and can't wait for pictures and stories. How much longer do we have to wait?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, tomorrow is the day(one of the days) you must be so excited. yeah.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know you are getting excited! 

I think it will be good that you'll have less separation anxiety, but I STILL believe they will be both VERY happy to see you! You are the hand that feeds them.  hehe.

My neighbor's dog (not the crazy one, but the other one) gets so happy to see ME! Because I'm the lady with all the good homemade treats and jerky! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Today is the day!! Leslie, good luck and let us know how you make out!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, let the fun begin, puppy #1 comes home today:whoo: :whoo: 

Your life and home will never be the same.:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY!! :whoo: 

Get the party started  I cant' wait for the pictures to start rolling in! tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie we are all thinking of you today and cant wait till you get home with your new little one. We want lots of pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo: *


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*My reply didn't post. We want to see pictures of you little ones playing. They will be so much fun to watch.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking of you today Leslie!!! Yeah Tori is coming home!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, make sure to post lots of pics when you get back! Don't leave us hanging here!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::whoo:How Exciting!:whoo::clap2:

:baby::whoo::baby::whoo::baby:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Where is Tori??? We're all waiting! Hoping you'll be home soon&safe.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Darn. Leslie's not home yet. I can't wait to see the latest photos of Tori in her new home. In only a couple of days she'll be joined by her new brother, no-name!! That will be very exciting for all of us surrogate aunties and uncles.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

Congrats on Tori!

Can't wait to see pictures of the newest little angel.:angel:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bolt:just checking back-------:bolt:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrad how exciting for you


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK where the pictures we want to see your little boy I know when I got Leah I was a mess
:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry it's taken so long to get on here and let you know Tori is here and all is well. We returned home about 3:15 and by 4:00 I had nine folks here to meet her and have dinner. Amanda said I could blame her :biggrin1: Anyhow, they all just left. I took some cute pics of her 1st day in her new home. I'll post some tonight and more tomorrow.

Tori enjoyed exploring her new home and toys. She and my 6 yr. old grandson really hit it off well. And as you can see Amanda really enjoyed her!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, how beautiful is Tori?! OMG I love her to pieces! Too cute. I love that pic with your grandson. And LOL, Amanda, that's a very excited face! 

Congrats on your new baby girl!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

After such a big day, a puppy really needs to rest...She was so tired she couldn't make it totally into the crate. But, finally she made it. She's now totally konked out! 

I'll post more tomorrow, I promise. After I manage to get them all resized. Why does it take sooooo long for each one to resize? I hate the waiting! Grrrr....


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Leslie Tori is beautiful what great picture OMG I know its hard to tear your self away from the little one to post some pictures of all of us to see enjoy Tori all you can I know I am with Princess Leah


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Check your camera to see what your sizing saids. I use Picasa photo program its so easy to use and its free www.picasa.com


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, just look at that tired out Tori! How cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> I want specifics!! When do you leave! Where are you flying to etc? What airline...I did it once to Jan so wonder what you guys are planning - my only regret was not spending more time with Jan and her hubby - :frusty:


No kidding!! That was one quick trip you made


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> After such a big day, a puppy really needs to rest...She was so tired she couldn't make it totally into the crate. But, finally she made it. She's now totally konked out!
> 
> I'll post more tomorrow, I promise. After I manage to get them all resized. Why does it take sooooo long for each one to resize? I hate the waiting! Grrrr....


Sniffle. I miss her but she's got a great home. Send the pictures to me and I'll resize them for you 
Catherine, does the blanket look familiar?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Leslie, she's adorable! Congratulations! Isn't a new puppy fun!! They are so sweet and cuddly!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to say she is the cutest little thing ever! It has been so long since I have been around such a little puppy. I think if I could have ran out of the house with her, and no one would catch me, I would have!!!

And smart, Jan how do you have a 10 week old puppy that doesn't have accidents! She walks over to her potty pad, goes and goes back into bed! She was so tired, she didn't make it all the way in her bed and crashed hanging out.

Tori is just so cute and I can't wait to play with her after she had some better rest. I am guilty of waking up a sleeping puppy but you guys have no idea how sweet looking she is in person.

And Jan, as to your other posting... if you saw how excited Leslie's entire family was (not including myself!) and what a great home Tori has, you would know as a breeder, you are doing very well and reaching the people you are meant to reach!

Amanda

P.S. I may have a photo or two to upload as well!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on TORI!! she is sooo cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leslie,

I'm SO happy for you that Tori is home, she is absolutely precious! How very cool that you and Amanda have become fast friends since they came to California  The look on Amanda's face is priceless! Amanda, maybe its time for a puppy?? tee hee.

The first few days are so much fun and they just get better!

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Leslie on bringing your new girl home, she is soooo adorable.
I could not wait to get on this morning to see her pictures, thanks for sharing.

And just think you get to do it all over again.. Watch out for Amanda when #2 comes home, it will be harder to watch if she is sneaking out the door with one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leslie, she is so precious!! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in Love with little Tori- she is so precious. can't wait to see more. and I agree watch out for Amanda when little no-name comes home.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

Tori is absolutely adorable, congrats on your new family member.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont for get to take lots of pictures they do grow very fast I hope we get to see more pictures to day


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

I am so happy for you! Enjoy!

She is just precious!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Leslie, she's just precious! What wonderful photos. I LOVE the one with your grandson and Tori. That's one for a frame. The photo of Tori and Amanda is cute too. Look at her cuddle that baby. 

You had nine people over for dinner after flying home from Texas? Good grief I hope it was potluck!

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, I am so happy for you and your family. Tori is an angel. Jan you did good. Shadow definitely had something to do with this.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:grouphug:Oh Leslie---:grouphug:
It brings tears to my eyes...I'm so happy for you.Look how little Tori has filled your heart...I knew it would!Shadow is smiling on you!:angel:

She is just beautiful--and so tiny!Thanks for letting us "nose-in" on your new arrival.Looks like your little grandson adores her already...how sweet!
Amanda--I love the "giving her a squeeze look" on your face.I can see you adore her as well.It will be great for Leslie to have your helping hands around when Puppy2 comes home.:hug:

Jan-You should be very proud as a breeder.She is pretty and healthy and cute as can be.Knowing you've found her a special loving home has got to be the ultimate for a breeder.Thank you for doing what you do as a breeder:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Leslie, Tori is unbelievably precious. So beautiful, look at that rich coat. Jan's great upbringing, of course! I love the one where she's half-way in/out of the crate. Wish I lived close enough to babysit. Huge Hav hugs to you all


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's what she chose to do while I'm on the computer...at least _for now_, this is her choice  I originally had her next to the desk. She decided that wasn't exactly where she wanted to be, so she went _under_ the desk instead. lol


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie,

I am so *HAPPY *for you!!! Tori is so darling and beautiful! Enjoy her ~ you so deserve it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a precious, precious little girl.... Computer? you don't really expect to get any work done do you? I would just be squshing her to pieces.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

She is sooooo cute - nice to see her new family all together! Did she do good on the flight? her half bro was amazing - trip took 13 hours and he was a trooper, altho he didn't go potty the entire time - we called him camel for a few days!

Cute blanket too! Looks just like one that came home with my baby boy....Yes Jan - I recognized it!!! Must say love the pix half in half out of the kennel...now that is one tired baby!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute new pix Leslie!I bet she knows we are all oohing and aawing over her on the forum--for now she may be shy--but soon she'll have her little nose right up to the screen!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is just so cute!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Cute new pix Leslie!I bet she knows we are all oohing and aawing over her on the forum--for now she may be shy--but soon she'll have her little nose right up to the screen!:biggrin1:


She already attempted to climb up to have a look earlier when she was up on my lap :ranger: I think she was just trying to find out what you all are saying about her pictures


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Leslie, I am so happy for you and your family. Tori is an angel. *Jan you did good.* Shadow definitely had something to do with this.


Boy, is that an understatement! Tori is phenomenal!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Leslie, I love your new little blessing! She is just adorable! I had a solid black puppy growing up that I named Inky....I loved that little pup! When does #2 arrive??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohmygosh!!! Leslie, she is just too darn cute! What a gorgeous, thick, shiny coat! She's a beauty! Jan has raised a stunning pup. I am *so* totally happy for you, Leslie. And how wonderful that Amanda could join you for such a happy occasion. I just know your life will be full of smiles and laughter with Tori in your home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, so no-name comes home tomorrow? How exciting-- I am sure having hot MHS flashes with all these puppies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The photos are cute but they do not do her justice! Her coat is so plush and fabulous. After seeing her, there is definetly going to be a new puppy in the Brown household this spring! I came home and my husband said how bad is the damage? I am thinking after the second one arrives, I am going to need 2!!!

Leslie, I should have left you Belle's new bag that she doesnt like so you could take her all over! Remember if you and Richard need to get out of town, you have a very qualified puppy sitter who even does pick ups (and no returns!!!!)
Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Leslie, so no-name comes home tomorrow? How exciting-- I am sure having hot MHS flashes with all these puppies.


Missy~ Little no-name will be coming home late Wed. Yay!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, how big is Tori? (weight wise..) I wonder if her coat will change color some over time?? That should be exciting on its own! lol
You need to take some pictures outside in the bright sun or somthing.. its so hrd to see her face with all that black fur/nose/eyes..etc.. lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> The photos are cute but they do not do her justice! Her coat is so plush and fabulous. After seeing her, there is definetly going to be a new puppy in the Brown household this spring! I came home and my husband said how bad is the damage? I am thinking after the second one arrives, I am going to need 2!!!
> 
> Leslie, I should have left you Belle's new bag that she doesnt like so you could take her all over! Remember if you and Richard need to get out of town, you have a very qualified puppy sitter who even does pick ups (and no returns!!!!)
> Amanda


Amanda~ You're awesome! You can bet you're one of the 1st we'd ask to puppysit, should we ever decide we can fully trust you to give them back LOL! :wink:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> So, how big is Tori? (weight wise..) I wonder if her coat will change color some over time?? That should be exciting on its own! lol
> You need to take some pictures outside in the bright sun or somthing.. its so hrd to see her face with all that black fur/nose/eyes..etc.. lol


She weighs 2.1 lbs. and I think about 1/2 of that is her coat ound: Like Amanda said, she is _so_ plush, and for being only 10 wks. old, it seems to be pretty long already, too. It is absolutely gorgeous!

Ok, the sun is shining beautifully here today. I'll take her outside and see what kind of pics I can get out there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

2.1 lbs. Wow, she is a petite little lady. I thought McKenna was small when we got her at 10 weeks. She weighed around 3 lbs. How big is Tori's soon to be brother, No-Name? 

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You can see her face a bit better in these. Boy, are fast little black puppies difficult to get pics of! I took several outside but she moves around so much, they were all blurry black smears. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SHE is PRECIOUS!!!!!! And a tiny lil' thing like Gucci was  awww...Leslie, this is SO heartwarming. Tori is just gorgeous and her coat is stunning! 

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> 2.1 lbs. Wow, she is a petite little lady. I thought McKenna was small when we got her at 10 weeks. She weighed around 3 lbs. How big is Tori's soon to be brother, No-Name?
> 
> Susan


Susan~ I'm not sure what his weight is right now. He is one of the smallest in his litter, though. His mom weighs 8 lb. and dad weighs 11 lb. His breeder thinks he will stay around 10 lb. which is the perfect size for our RV! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leslie, Tori is such a pretty girl! I love the picture of her crashed half in her crate. They always amaze me in what they find comfortable! Enjoy her! Can't wait to see pics of her and noname together!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
love those pics! She's really adorable! Why don't you call Mr. No Name 'NoNa'? (knownaw)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Leslie,
Just wanted to tell you how happy I am for you! These little ones sure bring alot of love and joy to a family. I am sure we will be sharing many puppy stories. I really enjoyed the pictures, she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, Tori is SO CUTE I just want to squish her! :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Leslie,

I don't know how you keep from just holding her and kissing her all the time.

She's adorable!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

I love the new pics of Tori, she is adorable and such s little lady.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie pie! I am so happy for you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the new photos of Tori. She is cuuuuute. 
When I got Kodi, he had a sister that was all black and her name was Aurora. She looked like patten leather and she had curly hair. Tori reminds me of her.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*She's a beauty.`*

Love the outdoor shots.
eace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh she's the prettiest little black puppy I ever saw! What a sweet little bundle of joy and already keeping the bed dry. What an angel! I hope the little boy is just as well behaved as the princess appears to be! MORE PICTURES!! I am having some serious MHS symptoms!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to your new home Tori, what a precious little girl. And another baby tomorrow. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the new picture Leslie!She just sounds so tiny......of course,I don't know what it's like to get one at this age...but Quince was 5.3 lbs.at 16wks.and we thought he was so tiny...goodness...she isn't even 1/2 that.I think for me,I'd be so afraid of stepping on her or squeezing her to tight.Enjoy her tiny time--they grow so quickly!:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori was introduced to Rascal, my 12 lb. "granddogger", last night. After just a short amount of
"sniff time" they both went their separate ways. No fear from Tori, not
much of any reaction from Rascal. This is a far cry from how it was
w/Shadow. Some of you may recall me talking about how wildly they'd play. My DIL thinks Rascal and Tori did so well, because Tori isn't at all
dominant like Shadow was. So, Rascal doesn't feel threatened at all,
therefore she basically doesn't care. 

The pic shows pretty much how they interacted all evening.
My DIL and I both had students we were working w/from 4:30-6, so my son and
DH were in charge of them. Rascal spent most of her time watching what Tori was doing and playing
w/her favorite toy, while Tori spent all of hers following my son around and
begging to be held. I just love that havanese velcro! LOL!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
So good to hear that they had a good first introduction and Rascal knew she wasn't Shadow! Just keep Rascal away from that screen door and you will be good!

BTW, I am so envious of what you get to do tomorrow night as well!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie,
> So good to hear that they had a good first introduction and Rascal knew she wasn't Shadow! Just keep Rascal away from that screen door and you will be good!
> 
> BTW, I am so envious of what you get to do tomorrow night as well!
> ...


*"Just keep Rascal away from that screen door and you will be good!"* LOL!!!

Would you like to come out again on Sun? I'd love for you to meet him. Maybe once you see him in person you could help us come up with a name for "Little No-Name" .


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooooh, the excitement builds......can't wait to see #2 blessing! Any names at all in mind?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
so excited for you and puppy number 2! One more day...YAY!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is too cute, glad they seemed to get along. I stll think that your avatar pic is my favorite of her - she looks like a little stuffed animal. Bet you cant wait for tomorrow night!!!! We are all so excited for you!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ooooh, the excitement builds......can't wait to see #2 blessing! Any names at all in mind?


Yes, there are about 15 that have been suggested!  So far, only my 6 yr. old grandson, my DIL and Laurie agree on any one of them. :becky: I hope once we meet him it will be obvious what we should name him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see more photos of him. We've followed Tori's progress since birth but not so much little No-Name. I'm excited to "meet" him online. Is he at all related to Shadow?

Susan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

havashadow said:


> *"Just keep Rascal away from that screen door and you will be good!"* LOL!!!
> 
> Would you like to come out again on Sun? I'd love for you to meet him. Maybe once you see him in person you could help us come up with a name for "Little No-Name" .


Leslie is this an open invitation for us all?? hehe I think not only are we envious of you but also jealous that Amanda gets to play with them as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
I would love to come out to meet him on Sunday. I am going to drag Jim along so he remembers how great it is to have a puppy as well!

I was thinking how I could steal Tori, not from you but Richard, since I see she is already becoming a Daddy's girl! I was thinking I could buy tickets to the most awesome racing event ever- just gotta figure out what it is!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Little Boy Update!*

He won't be coming on Wed.  But, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Here's why: You may remember the breeder offered to have liver #'s checked on him because of what I went through w/Shadow. Well, his travel date had to be changed to next week because the vet can't do the extra bloodwork on him until then. She wants to be certain there are no problems when she sends him. I so appreciate her willingness to "go the extra mile" for me. She is such a gem!

Oh my, how is it that I'm so blessed to have _two_ such wonderful breeders?! Not exactly sure but, I love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, I think that is actually good for another reason. you get to bond with Tori a bit more too. Cheers to you and your two wonderful breeders!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Leslie, I think that is actually good for another reason. * you get to bond with Tori a bit more* too. Cheers to you and your two wonderful breeders!!!


Absolutely! I totally agree.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, you are so blessed because you were such a wonderful Mommy to Shadow that = as I always say, what comes around goes around, and that means the good and the bad!! It is really good that the breeder is doing that for you! Are the parents the same as Shadows? You and Tori can have a wonderful week,Tori will settle in and then be very comfortable when the new baby arrives. What you did for Shadow, shows all of us how to be strong and do what we need to do for these wonderful creatures - and now you get the payback!! Kisses to Tori and No Name (Sprocket)
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ Neither of the new pup's parents are the same as Shadow's. In fact, I found out she had Shadow's dad neutered. She said all he ever produced was black puppies and she wanted more variety. Personally, I see nothing wrong w/black puppies. But, I bet you already knew that, huh?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yup!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I bet Tori keeps you so busy the week will just fly by. I agree a week alone with her will give you more bonding time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, that's great that your breeder is being extra careful with no-name and is keeping him longer for the blood work! At least there won't be a boring moment with Tori to keep you company until he arrives!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
don't worry, time will fly by with your lovely little Tori and hopefully some new Pablo&Brother pics tomorrow evening!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well it's about time I finally get a chance to catch up on one of my fave threads here! LOVE the pics, Leslie. OMG, Tori is precious! So small and adorable. She is a spitting image of Ricky at that age, though he was a tad heavier.

The black is so glossy and lush. I love it! It will change, no doubt, but at this stage, it's so silky and I find the bonding so easy because of how absolutely adorable the pups are. I am so happy for you, Leslie!! I must check new posts here to see if you've written about your new baby boy. 

Amanda, you are sooooooooooo lucky!! I am quite envious but I do love that look on your face when you squeezed little Tori. That pic of Tori half in, half out of her crate is priceless. I have a few of those too. lol

I thought I'd share a couple of pics of Ricky around that age. They look alike. You will see that pics taken outdoors show all the nuances of the pup's hair as well as the facial features. 

Aaaaahhhhh... how I enjoy puppies! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's GORGEOUS! Yes, there is a resemblence in the coat and face. Wowee  I love all these puppy pictures!

I'm jealous of Amanda too! lol

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

Do you have an update on your little one?

How is Tori? I guess you are having a ball!!!



havashadow said:


> He won't be coming on Wed.  But, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Here's why: You may remember the breeder offered to have liver #'s checked on him because of what I went through w/Shadow. Well, his travel date had to be changed to next week because the vet can't do the extra bloodwork on him until then. She wants to be certain there are no problems when she sends him. I so appreciate her willingness to "go the extra mile" for me. She is such a gem!
> 
> Oh my, how is it that I'm so blessed to have _two_ such wonderful breeders?! Not exactly sure but, I love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marie~ Unfortunately, I don't have any news to report about little "No-name" I'm waiting for a reply to the email I recently sent the breeder. 

As for Tori, she's doing very well. She had her 2nd set of puppy shots on Sat. and weighed in at 3.9 lb! She's now 12 wks old. We are having so much fun w/her  

I posted this pic on another thread, but figured I could post it here, too. This is how she "looks through magazines" ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Leslie, Tori just gets cuter by the minute!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Torie is adorable. And what a sweetie--leaving your magazines intact!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Marie~ Unfortunately, I don't have any news to report about little "No-name" I'm waiting for a reply to the email I recently sent the breeder.
> 
> As for Tori, she's doing very well. She had her 2nd set of puppy shots on Sat. and weighed in at 3.9 lb! She's now 12 wks old. We are having so much fun w/her
> 
> I posted this pic on another thread, but figured I could post it here, too. This is how she "looks through magazines" ound:


Awwwwwwww my baby. I still miss that little one. Give her a kiss for us please. :hug::kiss:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooohhh!!!
Torie is just adorable!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yess!! Tori does get cuter by the minute?  I bet you are totally smitten by that face!

I can't believe she's not SHREDDING the magazines into a gazillion pieces! ound: What? DId you spray them w/ bitter apple? lol....You should SEE what Gucci does at our office to magazines and carboard shipping boxes. Oh my!

We even had a box of business cards on the floor from a trade show and she dumped them all out (neatly) and ripped apart the box for entertainment. The office usually looks like a tornado ripped through it and that magazine basket would be FAR too alluring! hah..what's your trick, Leslie??? 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my! Tori is just a ball of fur. I had been thinking about you guys and was hoping all was well.

She is just adorable - ooooh I love puppies!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Torie is adorable. And what a sweetie--leaving your magazines intact!!


I was surprised she is leaving them alone, too. She is, however, very interested in chewing the edge of the basket :doh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Awwwwwwww my baby. I still miss that little one. Give her a kiss for us please. :hug::kiss:


I'll give lots of them, I promise


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a great picture, Leslie!

When we had our first Hav puppy, I removed all baskets because of that chewing temptation. I put all of the dog toys in decorated pots instead for a couple of reasons - not easy to tip over, not able to chew apart, and can be good for teething pups. I still have a few large decorative pots in the living room and in the dog room and the dogs all know that is where their toys are kept.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I have a large basket trunk where I keep all of my yarn and current knitting projects. It has a handle on it and when I first got Kubrick he was constantly trying to chew on it... it was driving me insane. Bitter apple worked really well! I sprayed it on only once and Kubrick hasn't tried to touch it since (it's been two months since he's even looked at it).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I'll give lots of them, I promise


I know  You're a great Mommy. :hug::hug::first:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a pic I took this morning of Tori w/one of her new playmates, my 18 mo. old grandson. Her favorite thing to do w/him is try to snatch his blanket then run away w/it :biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, how sweet!!! Every single time we come back into the house, Marley will wait for me to take my shoes off, so he can snatch one and race off like there is no tomorrow..waiting for me to come after him. They are just toooooo funny!!

Alexa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cute picture of your grandson with Tori! You can just see in her expression that she is just waiting to grab that blanket and run like there's no tomorrow! LOL.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- Love the picture of your grandson and Tori! Why is it that Havanese are such little "thiefs"? It must be in their genes! And they're so *proud* of it too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was just thinking the same thing, Jeanne! They think that anything dangled above them is meant to be stolen and chased after.

Leslie, your grandson & Tori are adorable together!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leslie -that is just too adorable!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Leslie...how adorable! What is your grandson's name? It won't be long until Hudson is running and tumbling with Valentino!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Leslie, my Bacci does the same thing with my Granddaughter's blanket. Aren't they just too cute, (babies & puppies).


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:laugh: Lol...that's just too stinkin' cute! I love the look on your grandson's face!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cute picture!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great picture!!!!!! I don't know who is cuter?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If only you saw the eye lashes on that little boy in person... sigh, I would steal his eye lashes and Tori!!!

Amanda (who barely has eye lashes!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, he is a cutie, for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------

